# Chook egg thief’s



## St3v3 (Nov 11, 2020)

One visitor on Monday night and another tonight. I was wondering who was gobbling up whole clutches of eggs From under the ducks. The ducks live in a joining pen to the chook pen in the pictured.

Definitely not complaining but it 
all makes sense now...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow! That certainly is one awesome egg thief. How long do you estimate the water python to be?


----------



## E.Shell (Nov 12, 2020)

Ha, caught 'red handed'!

I had a dozen laying hens at the old house and there were several large (150cm+) Black Rat Snakes living around the house that would keep the mice under control, but occasionally raid a nest. They would eat a half-dozen eggs and then just lie in the nest box like your python. When picked up to remove, I had to carry them head upwards so the eggs would not leak out. I'd move them a few hundred meters and they would be back in a week or two. We didn't mind them around, but the wife didn't like reaching into the relatively dark boxes to find a snake instead of an egg.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 12, 2020)

Lovely Water Python! Thank you for enjoying your visitor rather than giving him a free ride to Heaven!


----------



## St3v3 (Nov 15, 2020)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Wow! That certainly is one awesome egg thief. How long do you estimate the water python to be?



There are two different pythons pictured. Monday nights python was around 1.6mtr and last nights one was a bit over 2 mtrs and over all thicker. The chook/duck pens back onto a wet season stream/drain about 2 meters away and then the bush.

I might have to invest in a few extra birds to keep everyone fed..
[doublepost=1605435309,1605143621][/doublepost]


Sprung in the act .. 
[doublepost=1605435514][/doublepost]


E.Shell said:


> Ha, caught 'red handed'!


[doublepost=1605438283][/doublepost]


Bluetongue1 said:


> Wow! That certainly is one awesome egg thief.


----------



## Kyle Hamilton (Nov 16, 2020)

They are lucky you like wildlife ,had one eat a chicken egg that i put in its cage . Found an average size diamond years back near a dam that had an egg in it ,when i went to feel the lump it broke and the round lump was gone.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 17, 2020)

I've kept a lot of Water Pythons. I still have my original one, she's just coming up to her 19th birthday next month. Mine haven't shown any interest in eating eggs, it's interesting to see these pictures!


----------



## St3v3 (Nov 17, 2020)

The big one came past tonight.
Ate two eggs and got stuck in the fence on his/her way out. 
It is extremely dry up here atm. 
I wonder if their taking the eggs more for moisture content than out of hunger. They both seem to be in good condition. Plenty of rats about..


----------



## CF Constrictor (Nov 18, 2020)

I would be happy to have these particular theives raid my place anytime ☺!


----------

